# Differene between Zalman CNPS9700 Nt and LED



## w0lfking (Oct 24, 2008)

On Zalman's website it states the NT has a blue LED with the silvery look but on some review sites it's green??? Also is fanmate2 really that good in the LED? or is the automatic thingy better because I don't mind fan noise as long as it's discrete.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

the fan mate allows you to manually control the heatsink fan ....... if you reduce the trottle on the fan the LED dims also ????


----------



## w0lfking (Oct 24, 2008)

I dunno about the LED's that my question... what color r they???


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

blue is common


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

At the center of the aerodynamically optimized tunnel created by the fins is a 110mm, *blue LED fan*. Included is the company's Fan Mate 2 fan-speed controller. In Silent mode the fan spins at 1,250rpm and creates 19dBA of noise, but when you need extra cooling for demanding tasks you can shift it up to 2,800rpm to quickly force heat away from your CPU and other system components.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835118019


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

Yes it does dim. Even at full speed/voltage its dim anyways. Whilst the fan mate does drop a fair amount of noise off the CPU fan, running on low doesnt raise the temp too much, as long as you are using a damn good thermal paste (buy Arctic Silver 5). So, you could use the fanmate, or a fan speed splitter cable.


----------



## Lead3 (Jun 14, 2006)

I just installed the 9700NT and the LED is Green. The other difference is that the fan is controlled by PWM (4pin connector).

Paul


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

LEAD is correct ....... the fan can be manually controlled with the fanmate or controlled by the settings in the bios ......... although the PWM connector on the motherboard is generally reserved for the power supply fan


----------

